# Would Disney buy Uber?



## Lien Back (Jul 10, 2019)

Now this would be interesting.
We all know Disney are playing a real life game of Monopoly and this year bought Mayfair aka Fox Studios.
However they don't yet have any fingers in the rideshare pie.
Rideshare is an industry worth hundreds of billions of dollars and growing.
Would Disney be interested in buying Uber and increasing their monopoly yet again?
What would this mean for the ants?
Would we get treated better under an Uber owned and operated by Disney?


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

https://www.marketwatch.com/story/w...er-for-the-theme-parks-minnie-vans-2017-08-02


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

You get the idea.....


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Disney already got the jump on Uber about 50 years ago! :smiles:


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

RabbleRouser said:


> https://www.marketwatch.com/story/w...er-for-the-theme-parks-minnie-vans-2017-08-02





> Published: Aug 2, 2017 11:20 p.m. ET


----------



## Jinxstone (Feb 19, 2016)

Lien Back said:


> Now this would be interesting.
> We all know Disney are playing a real life game of Monopoly and this year bought Mayfair aka Fox Studios.
> However they don't yet have any fingers in the rideshare pie.
> Rideshare is an industry worth hundreds of billions of dollars and growing.
> ...


Do you see any scenario where any company would buy Uber, take a look at the financials and say, "We're losing billions of dollars each year, let's give the drivers a raise"?


----------



## Lien Back (Jul 10, 2019)

Jinxstone said:


> Do you see any scenario where any company would buy Uber, take a look at the financials and say, "We're losing billions of dollars each year, let's give the drivers a raise"?


Disney aren't fools.
They would know the tax loopholes that Uber take full advantage in exploiting.
Unlike the doomsday predictors who hear about Uber's 'losses' every quarter and question how long until they go under.


----------



## Jinxstone (Feb 19, 2016)

Lien Back said:


> Disney aren't fools.
> They would know the tax loopholes that Uber take full advantage in exploiting.
> Unlike the doomsday predictors who hear about Uber's 'losses' every quarter and question how long until they go under.


Disney is a Mickey Mouse company (sorry, I just had to say that) but still, even if they can write off the losses for a tax advantage, why would they pay drivers more? That's taking money out of the shareholders pockets. They see there's still a huge pool of drivers willing to hit the road even after the rate cuts of the past few years.


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

Disney can't afford uber. Uber current market cap is $75 billion, but to acquire a company like uber you need to pay a hefty premium. I don't think the uber board of directors would accept anything below $140 billion... If that


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

RabbleRouser said:


> https://www.marketwatch.com/story/w...er-for-the-theme-parks-minnie-vans-2017-08-02


Its a Small World 
After All !


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

Lien Back said:


> Now this would be interesting.
> We all know Disney are playing a real life game of Monopoly and this year bought Mayfair aka Fox Studios.
> However they don't yet have any fingers in the rideshare pie.
> Rideshare is an industry worth hundreds of billions of dollars and growing.
> ...


Wow "buy" when you can pick it up for a little of nothing in its bankruptcy stage?


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Why would anyone be stupid enough to buy this turd?


----------



## Rideshare Sucks (Jun 27, 2019)

Lien Back said:


> Now this would be interesting.
> We all know Disney are playing a real life game of Monopoly and this year bought Mayfair aka Fox Studios.
> However they don't yet have any fingers in the rideshare pie.
> Rideshare is an industry worth hundreds of billions of dollars and growing.
> ...


No to all of your questions. Rideshare is not profitable in its current form and will become less so in the future when they must pay their drivers a living wage.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

my guess is the Minnie Van idea never made it to frutition

outside of this 2 year old article Tomato posted, I have never heard of the idea


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Rideshare Sucks said:


> No to all of your questions. Rideshare is not profitable in its current form and will become less so in the future when they must pay their drivers a living wage.


Uber drivers make minimum wage on the average. That is well-documented. I think most of the world is happy with that. Profit has proven to not be the sole measure of a company's worth. They don't owe anybody a "living" wage.



RabbleRouser said:


> https://www.marketwatch.com/story/w...er-for-the-theme-parks-minnie-vans-2017-08-02


I am totally cool with that. Every driver has to lease one of these babies and you can only pick up screaming kids with ice cream.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

No is the answer 
Disney trying to compete with NFLx, so no time for distraction ?


----------



## WinterFlower (Jul 15, 2019)

Jinxstone said:


> Do you see any scenario where any company would buy Uber, take a look at the financials and say, "We're losing billions of dollars each year, let's give the drivers a raise"?


How can they lose money when they're keeping 50% from millions of rides every single day, and their overhead costs are minimal?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

WinterFlower said:


> How can they lose money when they're keeping 50% from millions of rides every single day, and their overhead costs are minimal?


That new logo was expensive.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

WinterFlower said:


> How can they lose money when they're keeping 50% from millions of rides every single day, and their overhead costs are minimal?


They lose money because they spend it in ways to increase revenue and market share. That keeps the greedy shareholders happy and pays the execs the big bucks so they can keep up the successful image of the company.


----------



## WinterFlower (Jul 15, 2019)

lyft_rat said:


> They lose money because they spend it in ways to increase revenue and market share. That keeps the greedy shareholders happy and pays the execs the big bucks so they can keep up the successful image of the company.


That reminds me why I'm not an Uber shareholder. Losing money is not my definition of a successful company


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

uberdriverfornow said:


> my guess is the Minnie Van idea never made it to frutition
> 
> outside of this 2 year old article Tomato posted, I have never heard of the idea


The Minnie Van idea did make it and has become very successful. It started with just two Disney resort hotels. It expanded to the entire Disney property. They have had several price increases that stuck. It now costs about $35 to take the Minnie Van on Disney property. When it began it was $20. If you want the Minnie Van to take you to the airport it is $150. The customers love this product and Disney figured out how to properly price it.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Bob Reynolds said:


> The Minnie Van idea did make it and has become very successful. It started with just two Disney resort hotels. It expanded to the entire Disney property. They have had several price increases that stuck. It now costs about $35 to take the Minnie Van on Disney property. When it began it was $20. If you want the Minnie Van to take you to the airport it is $150. The customers love this product and Disney figured out how to properly price it.


The minivans rate to the airport is right about double the taxi rates by the way, just sayin.

It's everything uber/lyft *SHOULD* be with actual employees (and not ICs) driving people around.

The minivan's are a truly better service. If they had nicer cars and slightly tweaked the uniforms they would be a luxury service.

The quality of service is truly THAT much better than the taxis, blows uber/lyft out of the water.

If money was no object i'd take a Minivan over taxis any day.


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

WinterFlower said:


> How can they lose money when they're keeping 50% from millions of rides every single day, and their overhead costs are minimal?


Overhead costs are minimal? You think government lobbying is cheap? paying off politicians to look the other way and ignore anticompetitive behavior is minimal?


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Disney makes cartoons, Uber is a joke.


----------



## WinterFlower (Jul 15, 2019)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> Overhead costs are minimal? You think government lobbying is cheap? paying off politicians to look the other way and ignore anticompetitive behavior is minimal?


You're right, I missed that OMG!!!! :eeking:Am I getting dumber because this "job"?

Those campaigns are getting sky high expensive these days. Anyone has a spare buck to these poor guys at Uber?


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Of course Disney should buy Uber.

They already have Mickey Mouse installed as the CEO, with Goofy, Dopey and Daffy on the board of directors.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Bob Reynolds said:


> The Minnie Van idea did make it and has become very successful. It started with just two Disney resort hotels. It expanded to the entire Disney property. They have had several price increases that stuck. It now costs about $35 to take the Minnie Van on Disney property. When it began it was $20. If you want the Minnie Van to take you to the airport it is $150. The customers love this product and Disney figured out how to properly price it.


sounds like there is nothing Lyft about it...not sure why the Lyft name was even associated with it...makes no sense

you are basically just paying for the Disney brand...why the price is so high....it's like buying an iphone


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

uberdriverfornow said:


> sounds like there is nothing Lyft about it...not sure why the Lyft name was even associated with it...makes no sense
> 
> you are basically just paying for the Disney brand...why the price is so high....it's like buying an iphone


If you want to order a Disney Minnie Van you must open your Lyft app and select Minnie Van. That is the only way they are dispatched on property. The price is so high because Disney did some pricing tests and found that people were willing to pay a higher price to ride in a Disney branded Mini Van.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

Lien Back said:


> Now this would be interesting.
> We all know Disney are playing a real life game of Monopoly and this year bought Mayfair aka Fox Studios.
> However they don't yet have any fingers in the rideshare pie.
> Rideshare is an industry worth hundreds of billions of dollars and growing.
> ...


My first reply would be that the culture Disney created and maintained through the years is at direct odds with the culture created and maintained by Uber. They are worlds apart and I cannot see Disney taking on an entity that is so loathed by so many people for its immoral and unethical practices. At the same time, you mention about buying Mayfair (Fox Studios). Fox in and of itself is what I classify as nearly a cult where the lack of a moral or ethical compass doesn't seem to phase them. Thus if they are able to buy Fox then I can see them further damaging their brand through purchasing Uber. Unfortunately it seems like the country as a whole is turning from the importance of character to the importance of profit over people.


----------



## WinterFlower (Jul 15, 2019)

nouberipo said:


> My first reply would be that the culture Disney created and maintained through the years is at direct odds with the culture created and maintained by Uber. They are worlds apart and I cannot see Disney taking on an entity that is so loathed by so many people for its immoral and unethical practices. At the same time, you mention about buying Mayfair (Fox Studios). Fox in and of itself is what I classify as nearly a cult where the lack of a moral or ethical compass doesn't seem to phase them. Thus if they are able to buy Fox then I can see them further damaging their brand through purchasing Uber. Unfortunately it seems like the country as a whole is turning from the importance of character to the importance of profit over people.


Mickey would fit perfectly in FauxNews


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Uber is so far out of Disney's business model that it would not even be considered for an acquisition even if it was throwing off tons of cash.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Lien Back said:


> Now this would be interesting.
> We all know Disney are playing a real life game of Monopoly and this year bought Mayfair aka Fox Studios.
> However they don't yet have any fingers in the rideshare pie.
> Rideshare is an industry worth hundreds of billions of dollars and growing.
> ...


Zero chance. Nope. Nada. Never.



WinterFlower said:


> How can they lose money when they're keeping 50% from millions of rides every single day, and their overhead costs are minimal?


Chasing the flying car fantasy and the "self-driving" car fiasco.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Lien Back said:


> Now this would be interesting.
> We all know Disney are playing a real life game of Monopoly and this year bought Mayfair aka Fox Studios.
> However they don't yet have any fingers in the rideshare pie.
> Rideshare is an industry worth hundreds of billions of dollars and growing.
> ...


If Disney buys U/L we'll have Mickey, Minnie and Goofy for bosses. I know that I'm being redundant.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

goneubering said:


> Zero chance. Nope. Nada. Never.
> 
> 
> Chasing the flying car fantasy and the "self-driving" car fiasco.


Uber management has to cut down on their drug consumption.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Bob Reynolds said:


> If you want to order a Disney Minnie Van you must open your Lyft app and select Minnie Van. That is the only way they are dispatched on property. The price is so high because Disney did some pricing tests and found that people were willing to pay a higher price to ride in a Disney branded Mini Van.


so just the app, no Lyft driver, no Lyft car

lol nobody is buying Uber or Lyft, two of the biggest money losers in history


----------



## WinterFlower (Jul 15, 2019)

goneubering said:


> Zero chance. Nope. Nada. Never.
> 
> 
> Chasing the flying car fantasy and the "self-driving" car fiasco.


If you choose taking your business' profit and throw it to the garbage, you can't claim you are losing money. It's your decision


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

I can't fathom how Uber is worth more than American car makers when all they do is run and app and steal from customers and still can't make a profit,. but not only that they are losing $10 million a day/$1 billion per quarter.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> my guess is the Minnie Van idea never made it to frutition


Minnie Mouse got her guy though.

.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

More than half the Minnie Van sits all day at their base. They actually are not that busy as they once were people found out about the high price on property rides. What's important to notice is that lyft and Uber drivers are waiting the same time on property to pick up than cabs


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Lien Back said:


> Now this would be interesting.
> We all know Disney are playing a real life game of Monopoly and this year bought Mayfair aka Fox Studios.
> However they don't yet have any fingers in the rideshare pie.
> Rideshare is an industry worth hundreds of billions of dollars and growing.
> ...


Disney is notorious for mistreating and underpaying their employees. Why the hell would anyone ever want to be acquired by them?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Bob Reynolds said:


> If you want to order a Disney Minnie Van you must open your Lyft app and select Minnie Van. That is the only way they are dispatched on property. The price is so high because Disney did some pricing tests and found that people were willing to pay a higher price to ride in a Disney branded Mini Van.


A fool and their money are soon parted.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

You have to understand that everything at Disney World is expensive. It's $175 a day to get into the park during peak (crowded) times. It's another $75 a day each for meals, etc. It's $25 a day to park. The list goes on and on. But millions of people come to Disney World every year and they are more than willing to part with their money even if they had no intention of doing so before they came here.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Buckiemohawk said:


> More than half the Minnie Van sits all day at their base. They actually are not that busy as they once were people found out about the high price on property rides. What's important to notice is that lyft and Uber drivers are waiting the same time on property to pick up than cabs


What he means is..

The uber drivers end up waiting just as long for their next fare/ping as taxi drivers do.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> What he means is..
> 
> The uber drivers end up waiting just as long for their next fare/ping as taxi drivers do.


So it means the marked is very saturated at the moment.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Bob Reynolds said:


> You have to understand that everything at Disney World is expensive. It's $175 a day to get into the park during peak (crowded) times. It's another $75 a day each for meals, etc. It's $25 a day to park. The list goes on and on. But millions of people come to Disney World every year and they are more than willing to part with their money even if they had no intention of doing so before they came here.


Millions of people around the world pay for Disney quality. Uber's corporate culture would be a shocking mismatch with Disney management.



MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> Disney can't afford uber. Uber current market cap is $75 billion, but to acquire a company like uber you need to pay a hefty premium. I don't think the uber board of directors would accept anything below $140 billion... If that


$140 Billion??!! That's strictly a fantasy valuation for Uber. It should be around $10 billion at the most.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Lien Back said:


> Now this would be interesting.
> We all know Disney are playing a real life game of Monopoly and this year bought Mayfair aka Fox Studios.
> However they don't yet have any fingers in the rideshare pie.
> Rideshare is an industry worth hundreds of billions of dollars and growing.
> ...


I've worked for Disney in the past, they are a real mickey mouse operation.

(sorry )


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

uberdriverfornow said:


> my guess is the Minnie Van idea never made it to frutition
> 
> outside of this 2 year old article Tomato posted, I have never heard of the idea


It exists and has been operating for a year or two.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

RabbleRouser said:


> https://www.marketwatch.com/story/w...er-for-the-theme-parks-minnie-vans-2017-08-02


_________________________
Is Lyft booking the rides ? How are they involved?
The cars are owned by Disney and driven by Disney employee. What am I missing?
Not to mention that the article is two years old.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

peteyvavs said:


> Uber management has to cut down on their drug consumption.


But
" Tinker Bell" has the Magic Fairy dust . . .



Fozzie said:


> Disney is notorious for mistreating and underpaying their employees. Why the hell would anyone ever want to be acquired by them?


Merge with Walmart/ Disney ?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Demon said:


> It exists and has been operating for a year or two.


we covered this back on page 1


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Lee239 said:


> I can't fathom how Uber is worth more than American car makers when all they do is run and app and steal from customers and still can't make a profit,. but not only that they are losing $10 million a day/$1 billion per quarter.


Well, Uber is worth exactly what people are willing to pay. Why should they be willing to pay what they do to buy shares? Fear and greed. Welcome to corporate America. There are far worse economic systems.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Well
The same should apply to our fares when driving.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Well
> The same should apply to our fares when driving.


I understand what you are saying, but think about it, the same principle DOES apply to our fares. Fares are as low as they are because of the large number of drivers. If drivers didn't take cheap fares, they would not exist. What is shitty for the driver (and clever of Uber) is that a) you don't know how far or where the fare is going before you accept, b) although your rate is known, you don't know how much of the total fare you actually get till it's over.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

lyft_rat said:


> Well, Uber is worth exactly what people are willing to pay. Why should they be willing to pay what they do to buy shares? Fear and greed. Welcome to corporate America. There are far worse economic systems.


It's not worth what they are willing to pay, it's not worth what the stock price is if all they are doing is continue to lose money,. They should have never been allowed to go public without a plan to become profitable.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Lee239 said:


> It's not worth what they are willing to pay, it's not worth what the stock price is if all they are doing is continue to lose money,. They should have never been allowed to go public without a plan to become profitable.


You are just so wrong.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> my guess is the Minnie Van idea never made it to frutition
> 
> outside of this 2 year old article Tomato posted, I have never heard of the idea


It's real and expensive. My guess is it's only available in the very narrow niche of Walt Disney World and possibly in nearby areas. You can see this option on the rider app. Just enter your location as Walt Disney World and your destination as one of the many surrounding hotels. Then scroll all the way to the right past all the Lyft options until you reach the very last one which is Minnie Van. You would have to ask a driver from that market for exact details but my guess is Disney buys the vehicles and supplies the drivers while Lyft only does the dispatching.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Lien Back said:


> Now this would be interesting.
> We all know Disney are playing a real life game of Monopoly and this year bought Mayfair aka Fox Studios.
> However they don't yet have any fingers in the rideshare pie.
> Rideshare is an industry worth hundreds of billions of dollars and growing.
> ...


Sorry but Disney is in the business of making money.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

nouberipo said:


> My first reply would be that the culture Disney created and maintained through the years is at direct odds with the culture created and maintained by Uber. They are worlds apart and I cannot see Disney taking on an entity that is so loathed by so many people for its immoral and unethical practices. At the same time, you mention about buying Mayfair (Fox Studios). Fox in and of itself is what I classify as nearly a cult where the lack of a moral or ethical compass doesn't seem to phase them. Thus if they are able to buy Fox then I can see them further damaging their brand through purchasing Uber. Unfortunately it seems like the country as a whole is turning from the importance of character to the importance of profit over people.


Disney won't buy Uber. Get that thought out of your mind. Here's a prime example of what Disney buys.

https://www.cnbc.com/2018/10/30/six...sfilm-disney-has-recouped-its-investment.html


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

goneubering said:


> It's real and expensive. My guess is it's only available in the very narrow niche of Walt Disney World and possibly in nearby areas. You can see this option on the rider app. Just enter your location as Walt Disney World and your destination as one of the many surrounding hotels. Then scroll all the way to the right past all the Lyft options until you reach the very last one which is Minnie Van. You would have to ask a driver from that market for exact details but my guess is Disney buys the vehicles and supplies the drivers while Lyft only does the dispatching.


It's ONLY available for pickups in Disney and aside from the airport you can't take the service off Disney property.

Everything else your spot on.

And they are EMPLOYEE status workers.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Jinxstone said:


> Do you see any scenario where any company would buy Uber, take a look at the financials and say, "We're losing billions of dollars each year, let's give the drivers a raise"?


It seems unlikely anyone would ever want to buy Uber but sometimes big companies make BIG mistakes.


----------



## Lien Left (Aug 28, 2019)

goneubering said:


> Disney won't buy Uber. Get that thought out of your mind. Here's a prime example of what Disney buys.
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2018/10/30/six...sfilm-disney-has-recouped-its-investment.html


Disney would recognise how Uber are becoming more and more powerful with every passing day, don't believe the so called losses that Uber reports, they only do that to continue paying $0.00 in tax, which is what they've done since day one.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

Lien Back said:


> Now this would be interesting.
> We all know Disney are playing a real life game of Monopoly and this year bought Mayfair aka Fox Studios.
> However they don't yet have any fingers in the rideshare pie.
> Rideshare is an industry worth hundreds of billions of dollars and growing.
> ...


I would say that Disney is extremely cognizant/protective of its image and by adding a tarnished/unethical/immoral company like Uber to its portfolio would not be aligned with its overall strategy.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Lien Left said:


> Disney would recognise how Uber are becoming more and more powerful with every passing day, don't believe the so called losses that Uber reports, they only do that to continue paying $0.00 in tax, which is what they've done since day one.


You're not paying attention. Uber hype has been crashing down along with their stock price.


----------



## Lien Left (Aug 28, 2019)

goneubering said:


> You're not paying attention. Uber hype has been crashing down along with their stock price.


Uber are more cunning than foxes, besides the media still think Uber is the greatest thing since sliced bread, they all enjoy the cheap food and cheap rides themselves.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Lien Left said:


> Uber are more cunning than foxes, besides the media still think Uber is the greatest thing since sliced bread, they all enjoy the cheap food and cheap rides themselves.


The Uber party is over. Now it's time to cut costs and run a real business.


----------



## Lien Left (Aug 28, 2019)

goneubering said:


> The Uber party is over. Now it's time to cut costs and run a real business.


Don't get me wrong, I hate Uber and would love to see them collapse, but the company seems to be made of teflon.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Lien Left said:


> Don't get me wrong, I hate Uber and would love to see them collapse, but the company seems to be made of teflon.


They were teflon for years. Now they're a wet paper bag.


----------



## Lien Left (Aug 28, 2019)

goneubering said:


> They were teflon for years. Now they're a wet paper bag.


Next stop.. flying taxis and driverless cars.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Lien Left said:


> Next stop.. flying taxis and driverless cars.


You're joking. Right?


----------



## Lien Left (Aug 28, 2019)

goneubering said:


> You're joking. Right?


Tony Jones from 3AW reckons they'll be here by 2022.
News Corp media are running with 2023 for UberAir to be operating here by.
Uber are taking over the world one step at a time.
Soon enough they'll be building automated military to replace humans.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Lien Left said:


> Tony Jones from 3AW reckons they'll be here by 2022.
> News Corp media are running with 2023 for UberAir to be operating here by.
> Uber are taking over the world one step at a time.
> Soon enough they'll be building automated military to replace humans.


LOL

Good luck with that.


----------



## Lien Left (Aug 28, 2019)

goneubering said:


> LOL
> 
> Good luck with that.


Not sure what the perception of Uber is by the public in the USA.
However, in Australia the media blow smoke up Uber's ass every chance they get, the public think it's the greatest thing since sliced bread.. everyone here is jumping for joy with the prospects of UberAir and driverless cars on the horizon.


----------

